# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Chronische pijn in onderbuik

## Sachaa

Hallo iedereen!

Ik ben een meisje van 19 jaar en heb al een paar weken last van chronische pijn in mijn onderbuik.
Ik ben hier al een paar x voor naar de dokter geweest, en onlangs wist ze me te vertellen dat ik een baarmoederontsteking had. Hiervoor heb ik 2 weken zware antibiotica moeten nemen, en tijdens deze periode was de pijn ook daadwerkelijk weg. Toen kreeg ik mijn regels, en is de pijn weer blijven aanhouden. Ik ben hierna weer naar de dokter geweest, en nu had ik een blaasontsteking en gevoelige darmen. Hiervoor heb ik ook medicijnen moeten nemen, maar de pijn blijft aanhouden. Ik ben nu best ongerust dat ik iets ernstiger heb, ondanks het feit dat er tijdens de baarmoederontsteking een uitstrijkje en bloed genomen is. Ook mijn urine is gecontroleerd en daar leek de dokter toch ook niks speciaals in te vinden. Ik ben best wel een beetje ten einde raad. Ik ben al een chronische migrainelijder, en wil absoluut niet dat deze pijn in mijn onderbuik blijvend is.
Is er iemand die raad weet, of die al gelijkaardige dingen heeft meegemaakt? Het zou mij enorm helpen! :Smile:

----------


## mantelzorg

Hallo Sascha, is er niet gedacht aan endometriose?

Sterkte.

----------


## Sachaa

Ja daar had ik zelf ook al aan gedacht. Ik heb donderdag een afspraak met gynaecoloog. Uiteraard hoop ik dat het dat niet is, want dat lijkt me niet zo heel erg aangenaam.  :Smile:  Fingers crossed dus. Maar elke diagnose zou mij al een stuk vooruit helpen, piekeren maakt me niet bepaald beter. Alleszins bedankt om te reageren!

----------

